# apr not installing correctly

## gcrew

apr-1.4.5 (Apache Portable Runtime) isn't installing cleanly on my new system.

Don't ask me how I know this, but...

I was able to install it by temporarily changing my CHOST variable from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu to i686-pc-linux-gnu. Somehow I don't think that's what was intended.

Here's the requisite error output:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info =dev-libs/apr-1.4.5
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pqv =dev-libs/apr-1.4.5
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-1.4.5  USE="urandom uuid -doc -older-kernels-compatibility -static-libs"

 

This is the bottom of the build.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking sys/sockio.h presence... no
> 
> checking for sys/sockio.h... no
> ...

 

----------

